# Keto//OS?



## Xpecta

Has anyone tried this product?

I've been taking it and it feel so amazing!!

If you've tried it, what are your experiences?


----------



## Wobbles

What is it? Gels and drinks? Gels don't agree with me :blush: ha! What do you take them for? 

I wouldn't trust anything that said you don't have to follow food modification if trying to lose weight (assuming that is why) :lol:

I take Gold Standard BCAA during a workout (fasted 6am) or Phil Richards Aminos pre workout and vitamins along side a clean diet (controlled by macros or calories).


----------

